# opinions on 12" X 36" CLAUSING ENGINE LATHE



## herbet999 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm in the market for a new (to me) lathe. I'd like to get something of reasonable size and functionality for less than $3k. I'm thinking about taking a look at this 12" X 36" CLAUSING ENGINE LATHE and was wondering what opinions you all may have.

I currently own a desk top lathe that I've hobbled together over the last couple of years and I've been able to get it to make many things I've needed but it just doesn't really have much capability. So, I'm looking for something a little bigger with a legitimate amount of functionality (speeds, feeds, etc).

Thanks

http://www.machinesales.com/machinery/engine-lathes/0000081398

I'm also open to other makes and models. One other is a logan I may look at


----------



## cablejohn (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like a good machine,BIG plus is all the accessories!Make sure the variable speed works and dont be afraid to make an offer.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 8, 2015)

They are very nice lathes, which should hold or increase in value if you take care of it. The hydraulic variable speed mechanism is great when it works. When it doesn't, it is a major PIA. Air gets in the hydraulics and it isn't fun to bleed. It looks pretty well tooled. You will probably need a 4 Jaw chuck.  Make sure you use the wrench on the LOO spindle lock collar. Make one if you have to. Don't use a drift. Make sure the pin hole in the collar hasn't been drifted.  I hope you have the opportunity to run it before you buy.
At that price I would be a buyer if it runs good and  I needed a lathe.

Randy


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 8, 2015)

Cant go too wrong with the Clausings they are great little machines.  Good advice on the variable drive.
FWIW If its a used machine dealer I would deal hard on it.   They always mark stuff up pretty good.   Assuming it checks out I'd start at $1,000 loaded on your trailer and maybe end up in the 1,500 range.


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I looked at the machine but ended up buying a Logan from the same dealer. I'll post some pictures in a new thread.


----------

